# Devil Dog takes down Bigfoot...



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

...It takes two boxes to hold the bomb Devil Dog inc. put together.

Two cigars off of my wish list, a mass amount of rare and aged cigars, what can I say? Absolutely nothing.

It takes Marine to take down another Marine, and Devil Dog Inc. put me on my knees.

1 Punch Coffee Mug
1 Padron 1964 sampler pack
1 Box Punch Gran Puro Rancho
5 La Gloria's that has dark yello Cello!!
5 La Gloria Series R
11 RP OWR
5 Ashton VSG
1 La Flor Dom Mystero
3 SLR Series G
2 XXO
6 Anjeo, including 2 sharks
3 Illusione #2
2 Hemingway Madies
3 Oliva O Mad, original Cloth bands
2 Oliva Series V Figurados
1 Davidoff Annie #1
1 Davidoff Special C Culebra
1 FFOX "A"
2 Graycliff
1 Cohiba 2003 EL Double Corona (off wish list!)
1 Cohiba Sublime EL (one of my all favorites EL's)
1 Rass
1 Bolivar PC

1 Cuban Monte "A" from 1988

and the mother of all cigars, the one cigar I have always wanted to smoke!!!!

I'm still in shock and don't believe my eyes....

1 Cuban Davidoff Dom Perignon from 1982....ARE YOU KIDDING ME???

Well, I'm still down on my knees trying to catch my breath. I now have a cigar in my humidor that has scored a perfect 100 and I'm trying to figure out when I'm going to smoke it...trust me, it will get burned!

Devil Dog, What is a Marines #1 objective? Accomplish the mission...Mission accomplished!!!!!

Semper Fi my friend, I'm truly humbled.

Brian McGee


Formerly Bigfoot


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I was waiting for this to hit, the joy I got when I heard this was gonna happen made my weekend Devil Dog I have to say it took a legend to take out a legend my hat is off to the both of you guys


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow!!! Thats an intense hit!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow...crazy


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

wow, holy sh*t, awsome and are you kidding me.:dribble::dribble:


----------



## tekhnu (Jun 10, 2007)

about time someone stepped on that big foot of his. very nice!


----------



## threeten (Feb 17, 2008)

wow!!!!!!!!


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

That Davidoff Dom Perignon is the SHIT!


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Couldn't have happened to a more deserving BOTL!

Good on you guys for showing Bigfoot some pay back!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

WOW I love that aged stuff..
So Very cool of a well deserved hit.


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

That's amazing. Easily one of the best bombs I've ever seen. Way to go Devil Dogs!


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

speechless


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

I thought I saw a big flash followed by a mushroom cloud when I looked southwest earlier. All I can say is DANM!


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

WOW.........I mean............WOW.........As in.................HOLY SH!T..........


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

So Very cool of a well deserved hit.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Holey Jezus!!!!:roflmao:

... there others complaining about a fuw bucks shipping costs to Europe!!!:helloooo:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

That's the Shiz Nizzel right der "Hear me!"

Swaaaeeeeeet!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

A fantastic well deserved hit by a great crew. Good job Marines!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

WOW! Talk about AMAZING! That right there brings a tear to my eye 
Just a spectacular hit on perhaps one of the MOST deserving brothers there ever was! DD, that was top notch my brother and pure class! Enjoy Brian, you definitely deserve it! 

CD


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Holy shit pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Barndog (Feb 1, 2008)

.........................


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Holy Chit...what did you do to deserve that?!?!


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

W......... 
I'm speechless....


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

WOW DDinc is in the class as the legend after that explosion


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

wow!!that blows my mind!!they just keep getting bigger and bigger....!! amazing hit!!


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

Well deserved my friend.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

*That is one sick bomb​*


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

SVB said:


> Holy Chit...what did you do to deserve that?!?!


???????????????????

Dude, search bigfoot+bomb, and I am sure you will find the answer to that question....

and I am not trying to be smarmy either! Bigfoot has unleashed some of the most fantastic acts of brotherhood on this page, as has DD Inc, the Illinois Bombing Brigade, and a chitload of others......


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

I never thought Id see the day when Big Foot got Bitch Slapped! :eeek:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

You got toasted!!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

That is just plain the sickest hit ever.


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

koolhandk said:


> I never thought Id see the day when Big Foot got Bitch Slapped! :eeek:


Bitch slapped?? That's a flat out ass whuppin!! It'll take another Marshall Plan to put his neighborhood back together.

Devil Dog should officially change his name to Mother Teresa Dog, Inc., cause that's some special act of generosity right there.

We all know the story of the Trojan Horse. I cannot and will not believe that Bigfoot is retiring. Retreating and regrouping... maybe. Coming back bigger, badder and better... you bet.


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

I am speechless.:dribble::errrr:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Stick a fork in him - he's done! Helluva hit there Double D - much respect.


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

Hell yes devil dog... nobody deserves a beat down like bigfoot. I honestly did not think anybody was capable of doing it. This is amazing, if not completely sick.


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

Very Very nice indeed.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Brian I can't believe your signature "Formerly Bigfoot"--Do Not let Devil Dude do this to you my friend--You are still in my book the "#1 Hitter Here!"---

There have been many that have tried to take your place but no one can fill Your Shoe's-----this is just terrible. Keep your Chin up bud!

The Man , The legacy the man Is "BIGFOOT!"



Those are some very tasty looking smoke's though---ummm


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Hey Bigfoot........wuss :lol:


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Wow and Wow. Brian has had this coming. Great job DDinc.:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

I bow and remove my hat to you sir.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow...amazing hit on the most deserving member.


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

This is a hit I would never expect from ANYONE. But Bigfoot has taken out some very formidable people. My Hat is off to the sick individual who let this fine BOTL Have it!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Holy freking mole! What a bomb! That is going to hert for a long time. Simply put - INCREDIBLE


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

I am still crying! I can't help it. It is just so beautiful!


----------



## g_flores (May 11, 2008)

I am speechless...That is...wow!


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

It takes a lot to take Bigfoot down, and that's a lot! Good job Devil Dog! I was beginning to think it couldn't be done.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Devil dog is out of the pound--I was racking my brain to put a whoppin on him but how can you top this??

hmm--Back to the drawing boards


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

M.o.a.b.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

WoW, thats about all i can say!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 12stones-cl (Aug 6, 2007)

Phenomenal hit. But then Devil Dogs always do it big.


----------



## Skipper-cl (May 6, 2008)

Wow Brian, with enemies like these who needs friends!


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

Holy Schnikies! thats the mother of all bombs. possible a nuclear bomb. that sucker can take out cities. that is the most bad-ass hit i've ever seen!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Damn. Thats all I can say. Well, that, and you deserve it bro!


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

I have seen it all now. WOW.Flint


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Excellent hit.


----------

